# [emerge]: sqliteodbc ne veut pas s'installer(Résolu)

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'emerger sqliteodbc mais emerge me renvoie le message suivant :

```

localhost fred # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 dev-db/sqliteodbc-0.64-r1" emerge =sqliteodbc

!!! INVALID ACCEPT_KEYWORDS: dev-db/sqliteodbc-0.64-r1

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-db/sqliteodbc-0.64-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking sqliteodbc-0.64.tar.gz ;-)

 * Please select at least one sqlite library to link against

localhost fred #
```

Je précise que c'est bien cette ligne qui me gêne :

```
 * Please select at least one sqlite library to link against
```

Je ne comprends pas ce problème. Que dois-je faire ???

Merci à vous   :Cool: Last edited by anti-conformiste on Wed Nov 01, 2006 1:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaie d'emerger sqliteodbc mais emerge me renvoie le message suivant :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

'alute

relire le manuel   :Mr. Green: 

et encore une chose oublie DEFINITIVEMENT ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="" ; /etc/portage/package.keywords est fait pour çà (sauf si tu veux faire un emerge -p avec mais le risque c'est d'oublier de l'enlever ensuite   :Confused:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Configuration par l'utilisateur
> 
> Pour influencer le comportement de Portage, vous devrez modifier des fichiers dans le répertoire /etc/portage. Il est vivement recommandé d'utiliser ces fichiers et de ne pas utiliser de variables d'environnement.
> 
> Vous pouvez créer les fichiers suivants dans le répertoire /etc/portage :
> ...

 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaie d'emerger sqliteodbc mais emerge me renvoie le message suivant :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

D'ccord, IK, mais ça répond pa à ma question :

```
localhost fred # nano /etc/portage/package.keywords localhost fred # emerge sqliteodbc Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-db/sqliteodbc-0.64-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking sqliteodbc-0.64.tar.gz ;-)

 * Please select at least one sqlite library to link against

localhost fred #
```

L'installation ne se fait toujours pas...

----------

## boozo

tu n'as pas selectionné le useflag correpondant au support sqlite || sqlite3   :Wink: 

```

IUSE="sqlite sqlite3"

DEPEND="sqlite? ( =dev-db/sqlite-2* )

        sqlite3? ( =dev-db/sqlite-3* )

        || (

                >=dev-db/unixODBC-2

                >=dev-db/libiodbc-3.0.6

        )"

pkg_setup() {

        if use !sqlite && use !sqlite3

        then

                eerror "Please select at least one sqlite library to link against"

                exit 1

        fi

}

```

edit : btw, en fait ça répond à ta question !  c'était implicite de faire un emerge --pv pour voir les uses qd m^   :Confused: 

----------

## truz

Salut !

Tu dois mettre un use "sqlite" ou "sqlite3"

edit: grilled   :Very Happy: 

A+

truz

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *truz wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Tu dois mettre un use "sqlite" ou "sqlite3"
> 
> edit: grilled  
> ...

 

Super, ça marche, mais je ne sais pas trop pourquoi !

Je sais que la variable USE permet de compiler avec certains paramètres mais pourquoi dans ce cas c'est obligatoire ?

Par exemple quand on emerge f-spot, on ne met pas USE="fspot" devant ....

 :Question: 

----------

## boozo

comment veux-tu que ton système sache avec quelle "library" sqlite linker ton odbc si tu ne lui précise pas ?

tu peux très bien avoir les deux slots sqlite d'installé (pour des tests par exemple) et ne vouloir le support odbc que sur sqlite3 et dans ce cas les useflags servent bien   :Wink: 

edit: le titre stp merci   :Wink: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *boozo wrote:*   

> comment veux-tu que ton système sache avec quelle "library" sqlite linker ton odbc si tu ne lui précise pas ?
> 
> tu peux très bien avoir les deux slots sqlite d'installé (pour des tests par exemple) et ne vouloir le support odbc que sur sqlite3 et dans ce cas les useflags servent bien  
> 
> edit: le titre stp merci  

 

Ok, merci, je ne suis pas spécialiste de sqlite, je l'installe parceque j'ai pas trop le choix.

Merci encore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

moi non plus tu sais   :Laughing: 

++

ps: si tu pouvais faire de même pour les titres de tes autres topic cela aiderait pas mal pour les recherches dans le forum merci   :Wink: 

----------

